# dentist lake chapala



## alicepo

Hi, I'm new to the forum, and not sure how this all works yet. I'm looking for a dentist in lake chapala area between march24 thrum april6. Any names? Need a root canal and crown. Someone good and cheap.


----------



## RVGRINGO

After ten years here, my dentist is Eloy Barragan at 272B Lopez Cotilla, Chapala. Call 765-5584 for an appointment. Unless it is an emergency, it may take a month to get in; he's excellent and always booked in advance, but worth the wait. He does speak English, has a group in Guadalajara but, since the family home is Chapala, he and his wife also practice here, sharing the Chapala office on alternate days. We have appointments next week for routine visits. Dr. Barragan does root canals and has done my crowns; much better than previous ones that I had in the USA.


----------



## alicepo

*dentist*

Thanks rvgringo
that sounds good.
just one more thing. I'm in the States right now and do not know how to call Mexico.
Will you give me the whole number, including exchange, exactly how I would call from here.
Alice


----------



## TundraGreen

alicepo said:


> thanks rvgringo
> that sounds good.
> Just one more thing. I'm in the states right now and do not know how to call mexico.
> Will you give me the whole number, including exchange, exactly how i would call from here.
> Alice


011 52 376 765 5584


----------



## RVGRINGO

alicepo said:


> Thanks rvgringo
> that sounds good.
> just one more thing. I'm in the States right now and do not know how to call Mexico.
> Will you give me the whole number, including exchange, exactly how I would call from here.
> Alice


011-52-376-765-5584. The receptionist has limited, but improving English, so speak clearly and slowly, then listen carefully for questions or the appointment date. If you call on a Tuesday or Thursday, you'll probably get his sister, Reina, on the phone, although there is another new receptionist that I haven't met yet. I don't know her language abilities. Of course, if you speak Spanish; no problem. Just dial that number from your home phone and you'll be in business. Since your time span seems short, I hope you make it.


----------



## m55vette

Dr.Maria Luisa Luis Villa on Colon saw my wife with hours notice and did a crown for her. A temp was done that day and the permanent was done 7-10 days later. My wife was very happy with the work and has had no issues with that tooth. The work was less expaensive than doing it in the States with a dental plan from a large corporations program.


----------



## alicepo

*dentist*



m55vette said:


> Dr.Maria Luisa Luis Villa on Colon saw my wife with hours notice and did a crown for her. A temp was done that day and the permanent was done 7-10 days later. My wife was very happy with the work and has had no issues with that tooth. The work was less expaensive than doing it in the States with a dental plan from a large corporations program.


Thanks. I believe colon is a street in ajijic. That would be more convenient. Could I have her number please?
thankyou, alice


----------



## RVGRINGO

We used to use that office on Colon, in Ajijic. 
We now use Dr. Eloy Barragan and there is a world of difference; believe it!


----------



## marie99

*Choose 'Good' dentist in Ajijic*



alicepo said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum, and not sure how this all works yet. I'm looking for a dentist in lake chapala area between march24 thrum april6. Any names? Need a root canal and crown. Someone good and cheap.


Good and cheap are somewhat contradictory and I would lean more towards good than cheap. Having had a bad experience as a child, when it comes to going to a dentist, I want the best. 
Here is a list of dentists, two of which I can personally recommend: Health and Clinics - Focus on Mexico

From personal experience and others, I would highly recommend Dr Haro in Riberas. His phone number is 765-3193. Here is an article about his service: My Visit to a Dentist in Lake Chapala - Focus on Mexico

From clients experience I'd recommend Dental Express. Read this article to see just how good the good dentists can be and be reasonable priced as well. My dental experience in Ajijic, Jalisco, Mexico - Focus on Mexico


----------



## RVGRINGO

I'm quite aware of the 'Focus on Mexico' group and their 'connections' and 'agendas', as shown in the slick presentations, for which they charge a hefty price.
They've listed many; I'll stick with my recommendation, having tried some of the others in years past.
'Newbies' seem to be impressed by glossy ads and shiny offices that 'look just like at home'. Oh well!


----------



## Grizzy

RVGRINGO said:


> I'm quite aware of the 'Focus on Mexico' group and their 'connections' and 'agendas', as shown in the slick presentations, for which they charge a hefty price.
> They've listed many; I'll stick with my recommendation, having tried some of the others in years past.
> 'Newbies' seem to be impressed by glossy ads and shiny offices that 'look just like at home'. Oh well!


I wonder if Marie is the Marie that owns Focus on Mexico?


----------



## jimgkiss

*chapala dentist*



RVGRINGO said:


> We used to use that office on Colon, in Ajijic.
> We now use Dr. Eloy Barragan and there is a world of difference; believe it!


Does Dr. Barragan have an email address? Is this a husband and wife dental team? If so, which would you chose? Tks,


----------



## jimgkiss

*fellow tarheels*



alicepo said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum, and not sure how this all works yet. I'm looking for a dentist in lake chapala area between march24 thrum april6. Any names? Need a root canal and crown. Someone good and cheap.


Hi Alicepo, we're from Asheville, NC and are coming down for 2 mo next Jan/Feb. Thanks for asking the dentist question. We are going to take RVGringo's advice. Will you be there then? What part of NC are you from?


----------



## ekksf

Dr. Haro in Riberas IS Fabulous. My parents have gone to him for 16 years and they have had varying degrees of problems from minor to very major. They feel he is very fair in his pricing and they love him. They did try a few other dentists for another family member (I dont recall why) but they were ripped off and the other family member was left with permanent, severe damage by two different dentists.
Personally, I took my young daughter to Dr. Haro about a concern I had that was urgent in nature (took me a week to get in anyway) but he saw her for free, counseled me on what to do, but could not help because he doesn't specialize in pediatrics. He put my mind at ease and when I saw our ped. dentist back home, he also told me what Dr. Haro told me - basically nothing to worry about. He spent 30 minutes with us, my daughter loved him (awesome bedside manner) and didn't charge one peso. This man I would trust with my life and he does have a bit of a flashy office, but not compared to the states it isn't.


----------



## pomlady

Hi, I was on another website asking the same question about the Ajiji area, as hubby and myself are heading down to the area in the Fall and were wanting to find a dentist that didn't do 'hats' as they are called, which is basically the caps do not fit below the gum; just to the gum line; so food, etc., gets between the root and the cap and causes the tooth to rot. Friends of ours went to a dentist in Mexico across the border from Yuma as family had recommend they do so and thought they had wonderful work done. When my friend went to her dentist here in Canada the dentist said that she got hats for caps basically which is what my dentist was afraid of. When I asked my dentist; as I need caps eventually and a bridge replaced ; hubby needs dentistry too; my dentist said there are such bad dental jobs; not all but a good number, coming out of Mexico to just keep what I have. But my bridge and needing/wanting caps bug me, so yes I want something done soon and since we plan on coming down anyway for a few months as we might want to live there; I figured I should find out who is the best dentists in the area.. Here it would cost around $15,000.; well that isn't going to happen anytime soon:frusty:.
So checking on another website a number of people mentioned Dental Express as being very good, Dr. Haro was mentioned as being way to expensive; one fellow told me he had 4 caps for $2400. done by him:frown:. Another person was Dr. Carlos Cerda Valez in the Plaza San Juan that is very good and does good work.
So I am another one trying to find the best dentist in the area, for the right price. We don't want to be cheap and get poor work but at the same time we don't want to over pay either.
So watching this post with interest.


----------

